# Authorised visa agency



## kumar1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sir , 

I planning to apply critical work visa for SA . Please advice me for agencies which is authorised for SA visa . I am staying in Indonesia and will apply from India ..... Is it benefit if I apply from South African agency firm ?? 

Regards

Amar


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Kumar1234, I represent a South African immigration law firm that assists with visa and permit applications.


----------



## kumar1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi 

Will you guide me about for eligibility of PR , critical skill visa and what is kinship visa ? 

Which visa you will recommend for me .

Regards

Amar


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Kumar1234,

We will make contact with you today.


----------



## kumar1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

Waiting for your contact


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Kumar, 

Please check your email inbox.


----------



## kumar1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

Not received


----------



## kumar1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

I sent you , waiting for your reply


----------

